# Gästepass Wanted!



## Logie90 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gar nicht lange drum herum reden!

Würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen und demjenigen sehr dankbar sein der einen für mich übrig hätte.

Danke im Voraus ;-)

Gruß
Logie


----------

